# Rezepte in WinCCflex.: Komisches Verhalten in der Rezepturverwaltung



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2010)

Hallo Lieben Forumskollegen,
ich habe ein wenig verständnisprobleme mit flex Rezeptverwaltung, die
auswirkungen könnten auch ursache für das Fehlverhalten in diesen Thread
sein http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34511.

Also ich habe eine Rezeptur wo ich die Aktuellen Maschineneinstellungen, wie
Sollwerte oder Betriebsvorwahlen als Rezept abspeichere. Diese Rezeptur
nennt sich dann "Programm". Die Datenhaltung der Variablen stehen auf
Online und Synchronisieren. Im Explorer ist eine Rezepturanzeige wo dann
die entsprechenden Rezepte bearbeitet werden können, wie neu anlegen,
öffnen, speichern unter oder löschen.





Die Eingabe der Variablen soll so erfolgen, das der Bediener sich Funktions-
abhängig durch Bilder klickt und die Eingabe tätigt.





Damit nich immer in die Rezeptverwaltung gesprungen werden muß kann der
Bediener im "Home" Bild mal schnell ein Rezept (Programm) laden. Dieses 
erfolgt durch eine Variablen "Programm-Nr" die an die Rezeptur gebunden
ist über "Datensatz bzw. Nummer". Wird in diese Variable eine neue Nr.
eingetragen wird die entsprechende Rezeptur geladen.





Jetzt zu den Problemm:
Als erstes war es so das wenn ich Sollwerte neu editiert hatte und in das
Home-Fenster zurück verzweigt bin, wurde duch die Variable "Programm-Nr"
das Rezept neu geladen und die Einstellungen waren wieder weg. Das 
Trigger Ereignis stand auf "Zyklisch bei Verwendung". Ist ja irgendwie blöd
die Funktion Rezept laden hätte nicht ausgeführt werden, da ja keine 
Wert änderung statt gefunden hat.
Also habe ich das Trigger-Ereignis auf "Zycklisch fortlaufend" gestellt, so 
war ich das Problemm schon einmal los.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch folgendes Problemm, fängt der kunde direkt an
Werte zu editieren und geht dann in die Rezeptverwaltung (Bild Explorer)
ladet die Rezeptverwaltung das vorher angewählte Rezept erneut und die
Editierten Werte sind auch wieder weg.
Aber jetzt kommt es, war ich einmal in der Rezepturverwaltung ist das ver-
halten anders, gehe ich also erneut in die Rezepturverwaltung wird das 
Rezept nicht erneut geladen, ich brauche nur den Button speichern oder
speichern unter anklicken und alles ist OK.

Diesen Mißstand bin jetzt umgangen das ich von unseren Startbild, nicht
wie gewünscht in das "Home" bild verzweige, sondern erst in den Explorer
und dann funktioniert es wie gewünscht.

Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht, die Rezeptanzeige kopiert und in
das Startbild gelegt, über mein INI-Script das über das Startbild gestartet
wird die Rezeptur direkt geladen, nichts hat geholfen.

Kennt hier jemand anderes auch dieses Problemm oder weiß was ich falsch
mache?

gruß Helmut


----------



## Perfektionist (22 März 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

ich kenne das Problem auch.

ich persönlich habe zunächst ohne die Synchronisation gearbeitet, da war dann lesen von Steuerung und schreiben in Steuerung voll in der Hoheit des Bedieners. Aber auch mein Chef fand die Variante mit synchronisieren besser, weil es dem Bediener Arbeit abnimmt und Fehlbedienung vermeidet(?).

Ja, alles kein Problem, wenn die Maschine ständig eingeschaltet ist und bleibt. Man also nur *ein* erstes Mal die Rezepturverwaltung aufblättert.

Gelöst ist das Problem bei mir nicht - ich lebe halt mit dieser Eigenart und blicke auf meine Signatur ...


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2010)

*Ich kann leider auch nicht konkret helfen ...*

Hallo Helmut,

als ich die Rezepturverwaltung das erste mal bei WCCf 2007 benutzen wollte, habe ich die ausgiebig getestet.
Mir war das ganze reichlich konfus! Was mich da alles gestört hat, weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Es war zu viel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber der synchronisierte Modus war nach meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht berechenbar nutzbar. Besonders das 
Problem mit dem ersten mal laden hat mich mächtig gestört. Und das in WCCf vorhandene Rezepturanzeige-Objekt 
hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Zu unflexibel, zu unschön und zu kleine Tasten.

Seitdem erstelle ich mir immer eigene Bilder mit eigenen E/A-Feldern für die Rezepturvariablen.
Da kann ich dann auch schicke symbolische Textauswahlfelder einsetzen.
Außerdem muß ich sowieso meistens eine Verriegelung mehrerer Panele programmieren.
Wie die originale Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert habe ich "für immer" vergessen. 

(ich sehe sie aber ab und zu an Maschinen in meiner Fabrik, wo der Programmierer das Rezepturanzeige-Objekt
"aus Zeitmangel" ohne großes Nachdenken einfach auf ein Bild geklatscht hat - grausig!)

Ich bin halt auch ein Perfektionist - nur perfekt ist gut genug.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2010)

Ja die Rezepturverwaltung von flex sind grausam. Die Schaltflächen sind 
wie auch in den Meldefanzeigen viel zu klein, anscheinend nur für die 
zierlichen Händchen eins Siemens Softwareentwickler gemacht. Aber was
ist mit den groben Zimmermann oder Fleischer der später evtl. mit 
Handschuhen vor diesen Panel steht. Alleine das Quittiersymbol in der 
Meldeanzeige entspricht nicht mal der Norm.
Mein Ziel ist es ja immer die Oberfläche mit Bordmitteln zu erstellen, somit
auch später andere verstehen was da gemacht wird. Aber anscheinend
muß ich mir doch einen anderen Weg suchen.

@Harald
wie hast du es den jetzt gelöst, Exportiertst du deine Daten in eine CSV
oder erstellst du eine TXT Datei.
Wie machst du das mit ein Auswahlfeld für die Datei, ich finde die so 
etwas ähnliches, wie die Auswahlliste für die Pulldown liste für die 
Rezeptur ist schon wichtig, um erkennen zu können was so ein 
Rezeptureinträgen vorhanden ist.

gruß helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

Hier jetzt meine lösung, die jetzt einsetzen werde bis mir etwas besseres einfällt:

Ich habe ein Startbild, das unser Firmenlogo enthält. Darüber ist über den
ganzen Bildschirm eine unsichtbare schaltfläche, betätige ich die wird ein
"INI" Script aufgerufen, eine interne Variabel "003\003-OP.Programm.HMI_start"
auf True gesetzt und anschließend mein "Explorer" Bild mit dem Rezept
aufgerufen. An diesen Bild habe ich folgendes Script, an der Funktion
"Bild-Aufbau" gehängt.


```
If SmartTags("003\003-OP.Programm.HMI_start") = False Then Exit Sub
Delay 30
SmartTags("003\003-OP.Programm.HMI_start") = False
ActivateScreen "(001:2) HOME", 0
```
 
Dieses Script bewirkt das dieses Explorer Bild für 3sec. aufgerufen wird und
dann zum "HOME" Bild verzweigt wird. Das Script wird zwar jedesmal auf-
gerufen wenn das "Explorer" Bild aufgeschlagen wird, aber es wird nur
einmal durchlaufen, da die bedingung, die Variable nach den ersten 
durchlauf auf "False" gesetzt wurde.

Die Verzögerung bekommt mann mit dem Script "Delay" hin.

```
'Timer 10 endspricht 1sec.
Dim StartTime, StopTime, i
StartTime = Now
StopTime = StartTime + DelayTime / 24 / 360000
Do
Loop Until Now >= StopTime
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
ich hatte mich hier erstmal etwas zurück gehalten um zu sehen, wohin der Zug geht ... 
Der von dir erstellte Timer-Delay wird die Sache sicherlich verbessern - nicht aber beheben ... sorry ...

Wie ich schon öfter mal in diversen Beiträgen "zum Besten" gegeben habe, habe ich ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu den "intelligenten" Features bei Siemens. Dazu gehört auch die Rezeptur-Verwaltung, die ich auch für mich abgehakt habe.

Ich arbeite mit Scripten, die in eine CSV-Datei ihre Werte schreiben. In meinem Fall ist es so, dass die Anzahl der "Rezepturen" (bei mir heißt das dann Produkt-spezifische Parameter) auf der Anlage begrenzt ist. Ich habe also so etwas wie Klingelknöpfe, die die Rezepturen auswählen. Die Beschriftung des "Klingelknopfes" ist ein Element meiner "Rezeptur".
Es gibt eine Seite, die die Rezepturen editiert und eine andere, die die jeweilige Auswahl an die Steuerung bringt.

Bei Bedarf kann ich dir da gerne Code-Beispiele liefern ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

Hallo LL,
über einen beitrag bzw Tip würde ich mich sehr freuen,
weil so wie es jetzt ist kann es nicht bleiben. 
Mein Bestreben ist es ja immer mit bordmitteln zu arbeiten
damit meine Kollegen oder bzw. Kunden durchblicken was
ich da mache. 
Rezepturverwaltung ist für mich ein elementares Element, da
ich nicht Datenbausteine mit den aktuallwerten speichere sondern
das ganze in Rezepten, von den ich mir einen Abzug mache. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
war doch etwas komplizierter.
Anbei aber etwas Material.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2010)

... Fortsetzung ...

die in den Scripten verwendeten Array's sind grundsätzlich nur interne Variablen. Die Strings, die die Artikelnummer wiederspiegeln habe ich über eine MUX-Variable angelegt (wegen der Indexierung).

Auf der Seite Parameter-Eingabe werden die Array's editiert. Die Tasten steuern hierbei den Index der Array's.

Auf der Seite Parameter-Anwahl werden die Array-Werte mit dem Script Parameter_anwählen auf Variablen-Ausgaben geschrieben, die sich wiederum in der SPS abbilden. Haben alle Variablen auf der Seite Werte, so sind die Werte auch in der SPS aktualisiert. Auch hier liefert die Anwahl-Taste den jeweiligen Index.

Bei Fragen bitte melden ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Lieben Forumskollegen,
> ich habe ein wenig verständnisprobleme mit flex Rezeptverwaltung, die
> auswirkungen könnten auch ursache für das Fehlverhalten in diesen Thread
> sein http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34511.
> ...




Wie wärs den mit einer unsichtbaren Rezepturverwaltung im Startbild (wenn das den möglich ist)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wie wärs den mit einer unsichtbaren Rezepturverwaltung im Startbild (wenn das den möglich ist)


 
auch eine möglichkeit, werde es mal testen...
DANKE


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... alles kein Problem, wenn die Maschine ständig eingeschaltet ist und bleibt. Man also nur *ein* erstes Mal die Rezepturverwaltung aufblättert. Gelöst ist das Problem bei mir nicht ...


Da wir gerade in einem anderen Thread auf diesen hier zu sprechen kamen: bei mir ist jetzt das Startbild halt die Rezepturanzeige. Eigentlich nichtmal ungeschickt, wenn der Benutzer nach Power-On gleich die eingestellte Produktion präsentiert bekommt.


----------

